
The little book about OS development (2012) [pdf] - StylifyYourBlog
http://littleosbook.github.io/book.pdf
======
helino
One of the authors here, if you any questions, feel free to ask!

Me and Adam, [https://github.com/tgwizard](https://github.com/tgwizard), wrote
the book based on our experiences writing aenix,
[https://github.com/helino/aenix](https://github.com/helino/aenix). If you
find any issues with the text, please file an issue or open a PR at
[https://github.com/littleosbook/littleosbook](https://github.com/littleosbook/littleosbook)

Please be aware that some typos and errors have been discovered, check the
issues for more details!

~~~
Gerdinand
Been looking for something like this for a while now, thanks a lot! Any plans
to do something with 64-bit?

~~~
helino
Thanks! There are no plans for an x86-64 version at the moment. The focus for
me right now will be to incorporate all the great feedback we've gotten, fix
the issues that have been reported and make it easier to contribute.

------
jacquesm
Very nice, a guide like this would have saved me a full year at some point in
the past.

Note that this is 32 bit specific. I'd be very interested in a 64 bit version
of this.

------
amelius
I think the main part that is missing is an in depth analysis of what we
actually want from an OS.

Building an OS from scratch is nice, but I think the requirements may have
changed since the 80s. :)

~~~
Animats
Yes. What this book leads you to is a classic UNIX-like OS - drivers in the
kernel, a console, paged virtual memory. It doesn't lead you to a microkernel
or a hypervisor or a cluster.

------
jmgrosen
Is there a similar guide available for ARM? x86 seems pretty messy.

~~~
davtbaum
Check out chapter 10 of the Definitive Guide to ARM [1]. It's not a guide, but
the best resource I found in regards to OS support on the platform.

1\.
[http://books.google.com/books?id=5OZblBzjsJ0C&pg=PA181&lpg=P...](http://books.google.com/books?id=5OZblBzjsJ0C&pg=PA181&lpg=PA181&dq=chapter+10&source=bl&ots=m29MfoQeNs&sig=p2DofY9fskqYTw67DO1lQ8P_Li8&hl=en&sa=X&ei=_vttVLmFB8ypgwSWuoToAw&ved=0CEQQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=chapter%2010&f=false)

------
Zardoz84
Would be lovely if someone try to something similar with Trillek's computer.
should be more easy to do a little OS, as there isn't MMU, segments or
privileged levels to be worried. A simple 32 bit cpu with a flat memory model,
and a simple instruction set.

------
paulsmith
Trying to link the kernel with the GNU ld script on page 12 of the PDF, I get
this error:

ld:link.ld:5: syntax error

Not familiar with GNU ld script syntax, anyone know how to fix this?

~~~
helino
There is an issue filed for this:
[https://github.com/littleosbook/littleosbook/issues/10](https://github.com/littleosbook/littleosbook/issues/10)

------
nawazdhandala
This book is under 100 pages. Awesome! This is what I was looking for. :)

------
0xFFC
this is exactly what is was looking for , thank you

------
scriptdevil
Why not just link it to
[http://littleosbook.github.io/](http://littleosbook.github.io/) \- While PDFs
are fine, it takes so long for it to load when compared to a HTML page.

~~~
jared314
> Why not just link it to
> [http://littleosbook.github.io/](http://littleosbook.github.io/) -

To get around the previous-submission url filter. The url you mentioned was
posted several hours before this submission, by a different user.

[http://hn.algolia.com/legacy#!/story/forever/prefix/0/little...](http://hn.algolia.com/legacy#!/story/forever/prefix/0/littleosbook.github.io)

